# Organics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A long way to go in the US compared to some other countries...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/organics-deepen-veggie-roots-but-struggle-in-meat-aisles-blmg/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In a wet year like this, organic just doesn't work on a lot of our ground, have 80 acres of organic beans about 8 miles from us, hard to tell it's beans from all the marestail, ragweed, and other weeds in it, what does stand out are the gullies in the hillsides from plowing it this last spring. Might work a lot better on some of the real sandy ground we have to the west of us, but most of that is irrigated and the seed corn, green beans, and mint guys have that locked in for a long time.


----------

